# Costello Tagliapietra F/W 2011 x 15



## Q (17 Okt. 2011)

*Models: Alexandra Tretter, Andie Arthur, Annaleise Smith, Antonella Graef, Chantal Stafford-Abbott, Claire Campbell, Evelina Mambetova, Georgina Stojiljkovic, Hildie Gifstad, Isabella Melo, Jia Jing, Katharina "Kat" Hessen, Katie Fogarty, Kelly Moreira, Leila Jay, Nyasha Matonhodze, Patrycja Gardygajlo, Ranya Mordanova, Sedene Blake, Simone Carvalho, Suzie Bird, Tayane Leão Melo, Valeria Dmitrienko, Vika Faileeva, Yulia Leontieva, Yulia Lobova*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## koftus89 (24 Sep. 2012)

bunt, schlicht, schön. danke.


----------

